# Blushing Ruining My Life!



## Gavster87 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi There

This is my first of I hope many posts on this forum.

I need some advice or anyone who has a problem with excessive blushing? Basically where you can feel yourself going red in the face under an embarrassing situation. Mine just seems to be getting worse and worse as the years go on and I don't know why am like this 

I can blush at anything! Like if I know someone is looking at me and am unaware to things like talking to girls or even if someone sits behind me on the bus! Its like I feel nervous or insecure about myself!.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

How old are you?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome mate 

You on cycle?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Get on the sunbeds mate. It'll be difficult to tell if you're going red if your face is already red lol

Work on getting more confidence too...try and do something outside your comfort zone every day.


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

i blush, i just think its a charateristic thing, im proper self conscious about things ... i blush if im with relatives and a beautiful women is about and she looks at me i feel awkwark about the situation but other than that im fine .. i think its jsut down to confidence - but sayin that even super confident people blush no and again. just work on confidence mate!.


----------



## Gavster87 (Aug 21, 2011)

Am 24, 25 next month. I just don't know why am like the way I am. It first started when I started my first job about 4 half years ago and I was thrown into more social situations, but its just been getting out of control. I would say am shyish person but I know alot worse people than me. I just seem to blush at anything when I don't even feel embarrassed.

Could it be something to do with my diet?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Stop thinking about it so much...the more you focus on it the worse it will get.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gavster87 said:


> Am 24, 25 next month. I just don't know why am like the way I am. It first started when I started my first job about 4 half years ago and I was thrown into more social situations, but its just been getting out of control. I would say am shyish person but I know alot worse people than me. I just seem to blush at anything when I don't even feel embarrassed.
> 
> Could it be something to do with my diet?


i think u look cute


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

propranolol


----------



## bauhaus (May 31, 2009)

Gavster87 said:


> Am 24, 25 next month. I just don't know why am like the way I am. It first started when I started my first job about 4 half years ago and I was thrown into more social situations, but its just been getting out of control. I would say am shyish person but I know alot worse people than me. I just seem to blush at anything when I don't even feel embarrassed.
> 
> *Could it be something to do with my diet?*


Highly unlikely. You said it began with your first job so that was the trigger. Give one of those self-confidence courses a whirl... Might do the trick.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Blushing is nothing to be embarassed about :tongue:


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

You know what Gav?

I think blushing can be used to your advantage,alot off folk like people like you who blush. My older brother is 49 now and still blushes,he's used it to his advantage to sail through many parts of his life especialy with the women.

I don't think you are any different from the rest....TV Media,newpapers always trying to turn us into some thing else just be yourself and try show a little more confidents.

Fkuck what the rest off the world think. For someone with a blushing problem, it doesn't seem to matter what the judgement is. Just feeling as though we are in a position to be judged is enough to bring on a blush. This hypersensitivity to the opinions of others is the main cause of the problem for people who blush easily.

So first have self confidents within your self,Like yourself and others will like you and I am sure the blushing will cease some what you seem already confident to come on here and post,bet ya feel a little better right?

If its any consulation I think I'm the Dogs B*****ks.

All the very best mate

:thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

http://stopblushing.hubpages.com/hub/facialblushing


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds like it's symptomatic of social anxiety/shyness, rather than something in it's own right.


----------



## skaman007 (Oct 10, 2008)

hi .im 44 and until i was 35 i put up with social anxiety ,,blushing etc...use to mask it by gettin hammered every wknd .taking drugs....then the doc put me on citalopram../never looked back since...confidence is sky high.no side effects and ive been on every day for 9 yrs at 20mg.


----------



## moreplates (Aug 27, 2012)

it is just natural.. why are you so worried. it is not any harmful disease or something.. you think that you are shy.. thats why you blush.. and the people around you might be making fun of you etc..??? stop thinking these stupid things.. have anyone ever pointed out when you are blushing???


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

I think it's quite sweet...at least you don't look like an arrogant pr**k lol


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

When I come off my anti depressants or forget to take them I always know I have because I go red at everything. Could be a hormone problem idk


----------



## Cuba (Sep 26, 2012)

Before I would think about anti depressants I would try Phenibut.Its an amino acid I think but many many people swear by it saying it cured their social anxiety.I have never tried it but I would before I jumped into anti depressants which you could be chained to for the rest of your days.


----------



## Sinusitis (Sep 17, 2012)

I was a bit like this once. The best way to get rid of it is to stop caring. Just do everything and anything even if you're nervous you might blush. Who cares if you blush? A lot of girls may think it's cute even.The more you can stop thinking about it and just get on with your life, the better. Don't think of doing this as an end goal to stop blushing, only as an end in itself. It's only a problem if you make it a problem.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Lou Lou said:


> I think it's quite sweet...at least you don't look like an arrogant pr**k lol


lol i bet he lit up like Rudolph upon reading that


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

I wasn't hinting to go on ADs, if I could go back 5 years I wouldn't have started them. I'm just suggesting it might be something to do with hormones/anxiety.

And the comment above me made me laugh :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I would agree with looking at propranolol and maybe if it is casued by anciety citalipram.

So facial redness is to do with the inlarging of veins near the surface. There are a few treatments to lower this including lazer and pulsed light therapy, look on groupon as they come up often.

I had a set of burst and inlarged thread veings on my eye lid that used to go bright red when stressed, got them sparing and had that removed witj lazer therapy.


----------

